# Anyunghasayoh!!



## CDKJudoka (Dec 18, 2008)

Greetings to all in the MA community.

My name is Craig, and I have been studying Martial Arts since 1988, starting with ITF TKD, then moving to Judo, Kempo, Shotkan, and goju-ryu, and I came full circle and found my new MAs home with GM Shin's TKD. It is the Chung Do Kwan TKD that is not sport oriented. I love doing it because it brings what I love about the Japanese/Okinawan MAs with what I love about KMAs, a lot of kicking. 

I am looking forward to meeting more people, and learning more about the Martial Arts.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello, DarkPhoenix!  I'm TKD, too!  Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 18, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Drac (Dec 18, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello Craig, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Dec 18, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 18, 2008)

Kamsamita!!

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Now I am off to break another toe on someone who blocks my roundhouse kick with their temple.  Long Story.


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to Mt!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 18, 2008)

&#50504;&#50689; &#54616;&#49464;&#50836;!!  It is always good to have more KMA around.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Miles (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Is that the GM Shin in Floral Park NY?


----------



## seasoned (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Miles said:


> Welcome to MT!  Is that the GM Shin in Floral Park NY?




Yes sir, it is, but I am at the school in Hicksville, with Sa Bum Nim Mike Donahue.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT, happy posting! 

Ok I gotta ask ... what is Anyunghasayoh ??

By the way like your avatar... oh and... to hell with the bunny :lfao:


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 29, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Welcome to MT, happy posting!
> 
> Ok I gotta ask ... what is Anyunghasayoh ??



That is the honorific way of saying hello in Korean.



MA-Caver said:


> By the way like your avatar... oh and... to hell with the bunny :lfao:



LOL! Thanks. I like torturing the bunny from time to time as well.

"Don't move or the bunny gets it" -Cyrus the Virus.


----------

